# Pro-kit



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I just ordered a Pro-kit off eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3974&item=2466949770&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT $102.51 + shipping. Looking for the hookup on an install and if I need to get a camber kit.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You won't need a camber kit, the drop is slight enough to not throw it off.

Great deal btw.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, I have to shop Ebay for a similar price!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not eibachs... but only $91

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2468148853&category=33582

Or this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2467418929&category=33582

Or 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2467715060&category=33586


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> I just ordered a Pro-kit off eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3974&item=2466949770&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT $102.51 + shipping. Looking for the hookup on an install and if I need to get a camber kit.


Congrat's man!
I'll look forward to seeing them at the next meet...  

Not a lot can go wrong with used springs but just
make sure they haven't been "altered" i.e. cut or 
heated. They look o.k. from the pic but just make 
sure when you actually get them. 

I'll see if the guy who put my Sportlines on is
still doing "free lance" work. If he is, I might
be able to arrange a transaction for you...


----------

